

Stanford's new linear accelerator is just three millimeters long - MarlonPro
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/27/4777840/stanfords-new-linear-accelerator-is-just-three-millimeters-long

======
CamperBob2
Very cool. Sort of like an optical klystron, in some ways.

